# July Voting Poll, 1 of 2



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Two polls this month, 12 photos in each. Be sure to vote in both!*

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, "What's That".

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Thurdsay, July 29th. .
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view,
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the pics, they were great!

Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2021,
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: diane0905, SoCalEngr, OscarsDad,
ScoutTheGolden, Tkrosey, Anahern, Maxaz, Bgmorty, RaineyGirl, amg1335, ALEC.

*1: FurdogDad*









*2: BrittMN

















3: Cjm









4: davmar77









5: Otis-Agnes









6: kh79 









7: pawsnpaca









8: Ivyacres









9: SoCalEngr









10: annef









11: 3 goldens









12: Ontariodogsitter







*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love all these great entries!

Here is the link to vote in the 2nd part of the Voting poll-

July Voting Poll, 2 0f 2 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love all these great entries!
> 
> Here is the link to vote in the 2nd part of the Voting poll-
> 
> July Voting Poll, 2 0f 2 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


Thanks so much for adding the link!!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> *Two polls this month, 12 photos in each. Be sure to vote in both!*
> 
> It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
> in this month's photo contest, "What's That".
> ...


Picture 2 is not showing up for me?


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Sholt said:


> Picture 2 is not showing up for me?


Same for me. Reloaded the page multiple times but the image still did not appear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sholt said:


> Picture 2 is not showing up for me?





AlexanDOG said:


> Same for me. Reloaded the page multiple times but the image still did not appear.


Here is picture #2-member BrittMN


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry for the problems with pic #2. I've inserted the original photo on a white page. Hope it stays!
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Double checking both polls, 20 members voted in #1, 19 members voted in #2.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Remember to vote in both July Polls.
Here is the link.
July Voting Poll, 2 0f 2


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these wonderful photo it's hard to choose! 
Remember to vote in both polls.
July Voting Poll, 2 0f 2


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close: Tomorrow at 2:35 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you voted yet? Both polls will close by 3pm.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats Annef!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The winning photo was adorable. It has been added to the 2021 Photo Contest Winners thread.
Congrats again to Annef and thanks to everyone else who participated. All the pics were wonderful!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Annef 👏


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulatons Annef!

All entries were fantastic, fun theme.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats annef, that was a great photo!


----------

